

Npm install coffeescript is evil - captn3m0
https://www.npmjs.com/package/coffeescript

======
captn3m0
If you misspell coffee-script, this is what you get:

[https://gist.github.com/captn3m0/782e8d6c660a4255a349](https://gist.github.com/captn3m0/782e8d6c660a4255a349)

